# Holidaying in Europe with a dog



## gypsywhyte (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyone been to Europe with their dog? We are hoping to be off quite soon and wonder how accepted dogs are at events, city transport. Any advice/info would be welcome.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

France is very dog friendly even accepting them in restaurants. Spain and Portugal are variable. They treat our pets as though they do not exsist most of the time.
We do not frequent cities so cannot comment on transport. I have not doubt that someone on here will soon enlighten you.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Have you got a pet passport?


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

Our westie has travelled on a bus in Belgium and France.
We take her almost everywhere we go. The main place she is not allowed at certain times of the year is on beaches (Calais for example during the holiday season)
She has been allowed in taxis in Cologne and Portugal and we have been allowed entry with her in most shops & restaurants.
Mashy


----------



## leedsalix (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi

We had our dog Charlie with us all last year as we travelled around southern Europe and had no major problems.

You can't take dogs on a lot of beaches over the summer months, but depending on where you are you can usually find a discreet spot where its OK. It goes without saying that you have to be careful that they can get out of the sun and have fresh water. 

Public transport varies. We were able to take our dog around most cities. Dogs are not allowed on some underground systems or trams and occasionally they have to wear a muzzle. It pays to have a cheap one in the van just in case. 

We found Italy to be particularly dog friendly. Charlie spent several days exploring Venice on the vaporetti. Dogs also seemed to be allowed in a lot of shops and restaurants. We did get fined for not having a train ticket for her in Bologna though!

We found the Pet Passport Scheme to be very straight forward, and have crossed the channel a few times by ferry and eurotunnel with no issues. 

We made sure we had enough Frontline and worming tablets with us to cover our trip, and made a note on the calendar when she needed them. Tics can be a real problem, especially in Spain and Portugal in the spring. So you do need to check your dog regularly and we'd recommend having some tic tweezers with you. We didn't but will do next year.

Think that's about it! Hope it helps!


----------

